# Winter Dress in Garrison



## Sigs Pig (20 Oct 2015)

We parade tonight and this reminder was just emailed:
"Remember, as per the SSM, winter dress is now in effect. For all parades you will wear sleeves down and wear your thermals. You may go back to sleeves up and t-shirts afterwards. I recommend you keep one set up thermals in your locker so you don't have to remember them each week."

This is only for our Unit in the building, others are sleeves down.
I have searched, but find nothing on "winter dress' for combats. Is there anything like this elsewhere?

Stay cool
ME


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Oct 2015)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> We parade tonight and this reminder was just emailed:
> "Remember, as per the SSM, winter dress is now in effect. For all parades you will wear sleeves down and wear your thermals. You may go back to sleeves up and t-shirts afterwards. I recommend you keep one set up thermals in your locker so you don't have to remember them each week."
> 
> This is only for our Unit in the building, others are sleeves down.
> ...



So when you parade, you have to wear your long underwear and if you work inside, strip down to put your regular underwear on, after parade.  Being as the order is for all parades, if there is a dismissal parade at the end of the day (night), you have to change back into your long underwear?

If I have that right, that's an excellent example of fuckery that chews up valuable training time and creates morale problems. :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Oct 2015)

My guidance is that soldiers will wear sleeves down all the time....even in summer.

 What is under is your choice as long as its OD (ie tshirt/thermals).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Oct 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> My guidance is that soldiers will wear sleeves down all the time....even in summer.
> 
> What is under is your choice as long as its OD (ie tshirt/thermals).



As it should be.


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Oct 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> My guidance is that soldiers will wear sleeves down all the time....even in summer.
> 
> What is under is your choice as long as its OD (ie tshirt/thermals).



You shall see us sweating tonight sir.

And Recceguy, we are dismissed from a classroom, so no dismissal parade, whew!

ME


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Oct 2015)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> You shall see us sweating tonight sir.
> 
> And Recceguy, we are dismissed from a classroom, so no dismissal parade, whew!
> 
> ME



You in Minto?


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Oct 2015)

:nod:

ME
VVV


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Oct 2015)

:facepalm:


----------

